# Would you...



## marie1128 (Dec 26, 2013)

Would you go into just doing mini sessions (not doing weddings, or editing hundreds of photos, just doing a mini session around the holidays/season changes, etc. with about 10 (at the most) edited images on a disc, etc)?  Would you still need a license if you charged less than 100 bucks per session? Would you still need Photoshop (professional grade) or just Photoshop Elements (for example)? This wouldn't be a needed income, just for fun money and/or to pay for the camera equipment.

Thanks!


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 27, 2013)

No, I wouldn't.
If you take money, no matter how little, you are a business and need to do whatever a business does - license, registration, insurance, taxes, etc.

Let me ask you a question.
Considering that you just got a camera, have very little experience or time to develop skills, what do you have to warrant people paying for your expertise?


----------



## DSRay (Dec 27, 2013)

If I had to support myself solely through photography I would start chasing the cheap wedding market.  In my part of Florida there's only two economic classes; Upper and not. There are dozens of local wedding photographers and they are all busy as this is a huge wedding destination but for the people who live and work here, those photographers are financially out of reach. I believe a photographer who provides a very basic package at a reasonable price would do very well in this niche.  I don't presume to speak for other regions, but I bet the market is there, too.

Lew, did someone beat you down when you started photography?


----------



## Braineack (Dec 27, 2013)

marie1128 said:


> Would you go into just doing mini sessions (not doing weddings, or editing hundreds of photos, just doing a mini session around the holidays/season changes, etc. with about 10 (at the most) edited images on a disc, etc)?  Would you still need a license if you charged less than 100 bucks per session? Would you still need Photoshop (professional grade) or just Photoshop Elements (for example)? This wouldn't be a needed income, just for fun money and/or to pay for the camera equipment.
> 
> Thanks!




If I sell you 10 ounces of pot, is that still illegal?  I'm not trying to push you a kilo or anything


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 27, 2013)

DSRay said:


> Lew, did someone beat you down when you started photography?



Why do you ask that?


----------



## Overread (Dec 27, 2013)

A few thoughts:

1) The legalities side its best to ask a lawyer or someone at the local council - heck the government and tax websites likely also have your answer and advice lines. You want firm and clear advice on this as a mistake could be very costly!

2) What you need to produce your product is what you need. IF that means you need photoshop and good lenses along with lighting gear and more then that's what you need. Asking if you need it kind of shows that you've not really explored photography as much as you maybe should have before considering trying to make some side income. 
You have to understand what you need to produce something and be able to produce that product (Whatever it is) before you can even consider trying to cut a few corners here and there. 

3) Why do you feel the need to do this? Not trying to be rude at all, just questioning why you're considering earning especially when your signature already states that you're still in the very early stages of learning. If you want to earn some on the side that's fine; but I'd honestly say that you want to be way beyond beginner before you do. Chances are most of your clients will be friends and family and you don't want to give them substandard stuff because you're not sure what to do or don't have the seutp to do it. That can strain relationships - especially if you're charging for it. 


If you feel that its the only way to get practice consider other approaches. Model Mayhem website has listings to hook up photographers with models as well as other services like hair and make up. Some is free, some is trade for prints, some is charged for services. You can also find other ways to get practice (stuffed toys make great dummies for testing out lighting setups for portraits).


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 27, 2013)

On the flip side, and just for "technical" aspect of your question, you could be asking if you could run this as a "hobby"
The IRS has specific rules for running something as a hobby .. read here
Is Your Hobby a For-Profit Endeavor?

BUT
Photography, with clients, creates RISK and liabilities.  THIS is a primary concern.
If you run this as a hobby and charge profitable "sessions" then you should cover those Risks and Liabilities as Lew mentions.
But ask a tax adviser for more detailed information.

But from all the horror stories I've heard out there about "newbies" you might want to work on experience first.

If I were to guess, I don't think you even have lighting equipment - flashes, etc etc etc which are really needed for these type of sessions, even if outdoors.  Maybe practice on family and friends first if you really want to jump in head first, and then compare your photos to stuff out there from professionals.  Don't go by someone saying "oh that looks good".  Make yourself your worse critic and remember you only need one client who thinks they can do better than you to bad mouth you all over town.  They may have just bought the "pro pack" from Walmart.

I've thought about this venture myself too, and I have alot of the equipment to do it, but I still don't because I know my photography technique, though technically "okay" lacks the composition knowledge and experience.  And I lack certain "studio" equipment to do it right.

Don't be discouraged.  It sounds like a lot of fun.  Maybe do it as fun, and learn, and read, and read, and practice.  
Don't put yourself in a position of exposed risks and liabilities right from the get go.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 27, 2013)

As Lew stated, there is no grey in this area; it's black or white.  Full stop.  Bear in mind that when you trade money for services, the customer's level of expectation goes up significantly because they assume you know what you're doing.  Additionally, and I'm sure that most in business will echo this statement, those with the least to spend, complain the most! (Have you ever seen the customer at a high-end clothing store screaming at a clerk that an item is defective the way you do at Wal-mart?).  There's nothing wrong with trying to put a few dollars in your wallet by using your camera, BUT, you need to have a basic understanding of what you're doing, and based on your post, it sounds to me like you need to spend a little more time learning.  While you're doing that, save up the couple of thousand dollars that your license(s), insurance, professional fees, etc will cost and then, in a while, with more practice, you'll be ready!  In the meantime, there's lots of expertise here who can help you.


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 27, 2013)

To the OP,

Consider this scenario.  You, as a totally novice cook, walk into the kitchen of a nice restaurant and you see all the chefs, sous-chefs and pastry chefs all busy plying their trade, prepping, making pastries, etc. And you call out, 'Hey, this looks pretty easy, I'm thinking of catering weddings just to pick up some bucks. Will I need a license?'
Do you see that those people, who have worked hard to build up skills and knowledge and experience to get where they are, might feel slighted that you know so little of their craft and think so little of their effort that you are even willing to say that? 

Well, same here.


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 27, 2013)

DSRay said:


> If I had to support myself solely through photography I would start chasing the cheap wedding market. In my part of Florida there's only two economic classes; Upper and not. There are dozens of local wedding photographers and they are all busy as this is a huge wedding destination but for the people who live and work here, those photographers are financially out of reach. I believe a photographer who provides a very basic package at a reasonable price would do very well in this niche. I don't presume to speak for other regions, but I bet the market is there, too.
> 
> Lew, did someone beat you down when you started photography?



I think that's where lawyers get all the breaks.  I mean pretty obvious when an ambulance goes by so you know when to give chase, not quite so much with a couple of perspective newlyweds.   I get the impression your mostly likely correct as to there being a market for low cost / very basic wedding photography in many regions.  I've been asked to shoot a couple of weddings on this basis myself, where they are looking at a very basic ceremony and reception and really don't have the money to spend on a truly professional wedding photographer.

For my part I've turned them down, I have no desire to make a living even part time from photography.  For me it's a hobby and I'd like to keep it that way.  I guess my biggest concern about a business like this would be you'd need to make certain you set the proper expectation level with the client, which might not be quite as easy as it sounds.


----------



## DSRay (Dec 27, 2013)

The_Traveler said:


> Let me ask you a question.
> Considering that you just got a camera, have very little experience or time to develop skills, what do you have to warrant people paying for your expertise?



Just sounds a little harsh.. maybe you didn't mean it that way.


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 27, 2013)

DSRay said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Let me ask you a question.
> ...



Oh, I see what you mean.
I didn't get that from your statement; things on the Internet are so easily misconstrued and misunderstood.


----------



## marie1128 (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies. I'm not planning on this anytime soon. It's been on my mind for a while if it would be worth it to go into something like this or not in the far future (maybe when the kids are in school and I want a hobby that is more than just crocheting 500 potholders that would collect dust in a random box somewhere).


----------



## marie1128 (Dec 27, 2013)

Braineack said:


> marie1128 said:
> 
> 
> > Would you go into just doing mini sessions (not doing weddings, or editing hundreds of photos, just doing a mini session around the holidays/season changes, etc. with about 10 (at the most) edited images on a disc, etc)?  Would you still need a license if you charged less than 100 bucks per session? Would you still need Photoshop (professional grade) or just Photoshop Elements (for example)? This wouldn't be a needed income, just for fun money and/or to pay for the camera equipment.
> ...



True dat man. True dat.


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 27, 2013)

marie1128 said:


> Thanks for all the replies. I'm not planning on this anytime soon. It's been on my mind for a while if it would be worth it to go into something like this or not in the far future (maybe when the kids are in school and I want a hobby that is more than just crocheting 500 potholders that would collect dust in a random box somewhere).



Well, maybe kill two birds with one really big rock.  Pull the pot holders out of the basement, teach yourself product photography while you take pictures of them and put them up for sale on Ebay.  You get the practice taking plenty of pictures and maybe a little extra money to put towards more equipment.


----------

